# Time of the attack?



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

So... I'm just wondering what all your thoughts are regarding an attack from NK? Do you think they would attack us during the day? Or in the middle of the night? I'm guessing middle of the day would be the worst since most people will be stuck at work, far from home, etc.. 

Also, do you think they are going to try and sucker punch us? or be blatant about it? I lean towards the sucker punch since I'm just generally an untrusting bastid.. but that's just me. I fear that NK is going to talk about hitting Guam, SK, and while we are busy looking over there and preparing for that, BAM!!! Sucker punch to the gut from somewhere else out of left field. I still constantly worry about the container ship possibility. 

OR.... is he just that dumb that he's telling us exactly what his plans are, and we will just stop him in his tracks and squash him like a little bug? :dunno:


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't feel that we have to worry about NK attacking mainland US (famous last words). If they did, logic would dictate that the response would be massive. However, given our current "leadership", we might actually surrender.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

d_saum said:


> So... I'm just wondering what all your thoughts are regarding an attack from NK?


Second Tuesday of next week.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Second Tuesday of next week.


Is this during the day or night on Tues?


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I read France already surrendered.

Better get a Kim chee cookbook.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I have a hard time believing this is anything more than bs posturing. However, NK is in desperate straits and having nothing to lose generally makes a person dangerous. If anything I think they will just attack south korea and withdraw quickly just to see what happens. He needs some show of strength and defiance to hold the reins and put some umph behind his bargaining position for aid on the world stage. Much like a child wanting to be treated like an adult and seeing a tantrum as way to acheive his goal. Problem is this kids got nukes.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Not a chance unless he's actually crazy and suicidal, which guys who enjoy fine Cognac traditionally arent. Attacking Guam would serve no purpose (no offense to Guam!), if you really (could, which is doubtful) wanted to attack the mainland, you would have to go for a worthwhile target. the obvious nuke target (lets assume its out west) would be LA. But the more strategic (hah, that assumes some sort of long term plan) target would be nuke plants or the real kicker...the Hoover Dam. Shuts down a whole swath of the SW.
Theres lots of talk that the DPRK doesnt do anything without Chinas say so. I cant imagine China wants this crap going on next door. Wouldnt you think that the only way they are surviving as a nation is because of China?

That said, UJ you are waaaay off. Its obviously the third Thursday of the following week.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If he hits Washington DC the joke is on him as it would actually help the USA.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Immolatus said:


> Not a chance unless he's actually crazy and suicidal, which guys who enjoy fine Cognac traditionally arent. Attacking Guam would serve no purpose (no offense to Guam!), if you really (could, which is doubtful) wanted to attack the mainland, you would have to go for a worthwhile target. the obvious nuke target (lets assume its out west) would be LA. But the more strategic (hah, that assumes some sort of long term plan) target would be nuke plants or the real kicker...the Hoover Dam. Shuts down a whole swath of the SW.
> Theres lots of talk that the DPRK doesnt do anything without Chinas say so. I cant imagine China wants this crap going on next door. Wouldnt you think that the only way they are surviving as a nation is because of China?
> 
> That said, UJ you are waaaay off. Its obviously the third Thursday of the following week.


2 things... 1 - I actually Do think he is crazy and possibly suicidal. And 2 - Why does everyone write off the EMP/container ship possibility so quickly? I don't think he'd really try to "hit" a city, unless he really could get one over to DC. EMP from a container is cheap, easy, and would be hard to prevent... hence, my sucker punch theory.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Friday at 7:03pm PST, NK will attack the US with the damage resulting in a fast food styrofoam cup, that was carelessly thrown out a car window and that then blew out to the west coast and then blew out into the ocean and then spent years floating around until it's currently 50 miles off the coast of NK, getting smashed into smithereens by their latest missle that takes off and then self implodes raining chunks down on the poor defenseless cup.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't think he is crazy. He is probably better educated than we are. He spent alot of his adolecent years at a ritzy private school in Switzerland. Just another rich kid. The Oriental are generally playing chess while we are playing checkers.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> I don't think he is crazy. He is probably better educated than we are. He spent alot of his adolecent years at a ritzy private school in Switzerland. Just another rich kid. The Oriental are generally playing chess while we are playing checkers.


I never said he was dumb. Dumb and crazy are 2 different things.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

He might be crazy. I doubt it. From the reports from Switzerland he was a pretty normal kid. Probably wished he lived in the U.S. His older brother was busted tryin' to get to Disneyland.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

if it's a planned and coordinated attack .... nite time in Korea for the ground troops .... they have little, if any nite vision available ..... if it's a blast off due to a DMZ tiff .... it could be 24/7 toss up ....


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

d_saum said:


> So... I'm just wondering what all your thoughts are regarding an attack from NK? Do you think they would attack us during the day? Or in the middle of the night? I'm guessing middle of the day would be the worst since most people will be stuck at work, far from home, etc..
> 
> Also, do you think they are going to try and sucker punch us? or be blatant about it? I lean towards the sucker punch since I'm just generally an untrusting bastid.. but that's just me. I fear that NK is going to talk about hitting Guam, SK, and while we are busy looking over there and preparing for that, BAM!!! Sucker punch to the gut from somewhere else out of left field. I still constantly worry about the container ship possibility.
> 
> OR.... is he just that dumb that he's telling us exactly what his plans are, and we will just stop him in his tracks and squash him like a little bug? :dunno:


 Please explain your theory about a shipping container EMP attack, I must have missed that thread/concept.....


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

BTW.....I love my avatar.....every time I see "Spec".....(spectral owl)......I smile, he is a cool dude.....and now gron up, his face is "reversed"......ie....white around eyes and black face....we used to scratch his chin (he is an imprint from Brazil).....sorry I am rambling...LOL...off topic~! (AND SPELLING BADLY!)


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

He's trying to trick his people into thinking they need him to lead and protect them. Don't think he plans on doing anything, but the guys at the DMZ might just start something stupid that gets way out of hand, imagine the 'tree trimming incident' happening right now.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

*Secret Transmission Detected from North Korea*

Secret Transmission Detected from North Korea

This story did not come from official sources, and contrary to the title, there is no proof that the transmission originated in NK. Still, the timing is quite interesting. Just take the report with a grain of salt.

Oh, I forgot to mention... It seems that the US held secret talks with NK last month. Makes me wonder about the whole "Wag the Dog" thing, just to get our mind off, or shift the blame to, something coming. But I'm just a wee bit paranoid.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

MetalPrepper said:


> Please explain your theory about a shipping container EMP attack, I must have missed that thread/concept.....


The short and skinny version is that rather than launch a nuke from way over there and try to get it all the way over here, they launch a smaller missile from a shipping container on a cargo ship right off our coast. It's been discussed that an EMP attack could be done on the cheap, from international waters, and basically knock out the entire CONUS with one well placed high altitude EMP. Just think about how many cargo ships come into our ports every day... you really think we know what's on all of them?


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

k0xxx said:


> Secret Transmission Detected from North Korea
> 
> This story did not come from official sources, and contrary to the title, there is no proof that the transmission originated in NK. Still, the timing is quite interesting. Just take the report with a grain of salt.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to mention... It seems that the US held secret talks with NK last month. Makes me wonder about the whole "Wag the Dog" thing, just to get our mind off, or shift the blame to, something coming. But I'm just a wee bit paranoid.


The submarine "info" is interesting however we're talking their world war II left overs retrofits vs our modern day subs... I can't imagine they would stand a chance.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I think Korea is just a Rube Goldberg! An obscure deception perpetrated by, once more, our completely corrupt world and/or government! ie. one world order. Too create another gulf of Tonkin or Pearl Harbor, as you may. Just another deception in a world of deceptions! The fix is in. Bet on the Greyhound that just took a sh*t to win the race.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

If it was that easy to use a shipping container, how come it has not been done already by countries that have nukes? The rockets are longer than 40 feet and add that to the equipment required to raise and launch it, not going to happen and it will not be large enough to knock out the entire CONUS due strictly to size restrictions.

He also has to realize that if he were to do something we would not stop this time until we reached the border with China.

He probably wants more porn, he has seen all his dad's videos and is getting tired of them. Probably wants the high def bluray versions this time.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

A few scenarios come to my mind.

Scenario 1
a.	NK has announced that they will nuke the USA.
b.	USA does a preemptive strike against NK planning to end the situation.
c.	China follows up against the USA or it's territories with a limited retaliation strike to keep face and to end the situation.
d.	USA retaliates and turns China into vast parking lot. China returns the favor.
e.	With no one left to stop them NK invades SK.

Scenario 2
a.	NK has announced that they will nuke the USA.
b.	USA embargos NK like they did Japan pre WWII.
c.	NK is back into a corner, loosing face and carries out their threat.
d.	WW III is over in a matter of hours.
e.	It's One Million Years B.C. all over again

Scenario 3
a.	NK has announced that they will nuke the USA.
b.	USA moves some military assets to check.
c.	China moves some military assets to NK north border as a show of support.
d.	NK moves more military assets to save face.
e.	Politicians beat their chests to show how decisive and powerful they are until the Sheeple attention spans wane.

Scenario 4
a.	NK has announced that they will nuke the USA.
b.	Politicians beat their chests to show how decisive and powerful they are until the Sheeple attention spans wane. 
c.	An untraceable EMP, dirty nuclear bomb or whatever (bigger than the 911 event) sends the USA Sheeple into a panic. USA economy collapses. USA Politicians beat their chests to show how decisive and powerful they are and look for justifiable target to retaliate against before the military and government implodes. NK says, "Don't look at us. We just a backward 3rd world country that doesn't have the capability.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

cnsper said:


> If it was that easy to use a shipping container, how come it has not been done already by countries that have nukes? The rockets are longer than 40 feet and add that to the equipment required to raise and launch it, not going to happen and it will not be large enough to knock out the entire CONUS due strictly to size restrictions.
> 
> He also has to realize that if he were to do something we would not stop this time until we reached the border with China.
> 
> He probably wants more porn, he has seen all his dad's videos and is getting tired of them. Probably wants the high def bluray versions this time.


Iran has already successfully practiced launching from container ships. Intercontinental missiles may indeed be longer than 40ft, but launching one off the coast of a country would not require one. A much smaller missile could easily be used. Even though it is believed that NK has not been able to produce a small enough scale nuke for a smaller missile, it doesn't mean that they have not been able to acquire one from another country.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

nothing to worry about .... Obammy will surrender the country long before N Korea disturbs his summer vacation schedule .....


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Here you go d_saum


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

what would stop them from just detonating a nuke thats on a ship? then it could be as large as they want it.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

MDsapper said:


> what would stop them from just detonating a nuke thats on a ship? then it could be as large as they want it.


More damage in an EMP than a localized event.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Not gonna happen.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

have they found those 2 missing subs yet?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> have they found those 2 missing subs yet?


I heard they sank.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

No, they were abducted by alieums.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

MDsapper said:


> what would stop them from just detonating a nuke thats on a ship? then it could be as large as they want it.


Nothing, but then it's just a nuclear explosion with essentially localized affects.

For maxium impact, an EMP set off high up in the atmosphere, will probably be more impactful. Only way to get an EMP up there is a missile.


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm not so worried about Kim Jong-Un as I am about these guys:










I think they have him as a puppet for their ..weird schemes and plans.

After all, you have to be very intelligent and brave to get so many medals that you have to pin some of them to your trousers.


----------



## jmf42024 (Dec 24, 2012)

Nothing will happen with NK. Our biggest threat is in the white house.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

jmf42024 said:


> Nothing will happen with NK. Our biggest threat is in the white house.


While I agree that our current Commie in Chief is a huge threat... I don't discount NK and/or Iran.. which by the way... why are people so afraid of Iran, but not of NK? 

I will say that I am ecstatic that he hasn't tried anything yet.. but I still don't trust that jerk at all and still think if he can hit us, he will.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

From NK.."Our retaliatory action will start without any notice from now," :sssh: ...would be nice if they'd put a sock in it.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

CoffeeTastic said:


> I'm not so worried about Kim Jong-Un as I am about these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their generals are beginning to look like our generals.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

deetheivy said:


> Here you go d_saum


Awesome, I want one of those!!


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

That is scary, little countries being able to fight back against super powers.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

hiwall said:


> If he hits Washington DC the joke is on him as it would actually help the USA.


Odd you should mention that,I know this guy who claims he's god.he mentioned something about that.
Smoke em up!


----------

